
Tesla's Elon Musk promises pick-up truck and new features - mpweiher
http://www.bbc.com/news/technology-42493008
======
adrya407
What really surprises me it's how well Elon Musk handles everything so far. In
most of the companies I see some steps : create a product, announce it,
release it, take a break and enjoy the hard work, repeat. I don't see that at
Elon Musk, he is just going and going and developing and bringing new products
over products, there is no visible break. .. I am picturing him skiing with an
avalanche behind, and he keeps going and with each new product, more snow is
gathering behind him. At one moment, a simple mistake will cause the avalanche
to catch him.

